# 1999 25hp merc not starting after running



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check for hot spark at the plugs.
Crud on the plugs can prevent spark.
Check for fuel in the carb.
Oh, and the thing that bit me once, make sure the kill switch hasn't been activated, or is working properly and not shorted out!


----------

